# Please HELP with ARTCUT Software...PLEASE



## treysmom9 (Feb 26, 2007)

Can someone please help me with this piece of [email protected] softare!!!? i have artcut 2009 and it will send to my cutter fine when i just do letters (fonts) just writing. I purchased a set of the stick kids on the web in .eps format. when i choose to import them from a cd, i get an error message and it shuts down. i am so frustrated. i have a show this weekend and i can't figure out how to use this. i've tried coreldraw 12, but i don't know much about designing my own designs and don't really want to. i'll just purchase them. 

to simplify. i just want to be able to open my .eps files and send to my cutter. 

thanks for your help
heather


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Heather whenever I had problems importing eps files into artcut. I used to open them in Corel and then save them as a plt file and then import into artcut. Never had a problem myself doing it that way. Might be worth trying.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

BWDRequiem said:


> Heather whenever I had problems importing eps files into artcut. I used to open them in Corel and then save them as a plt file and then import into artcut. Never had a problem myself doing it that way. Might be worth trying.


Maybe you can help me with a question since you seem to be familiar with both corel and artcut.
I do all my work in Corel X4 then export it as the plt file and save it on my desktop so I can reopen it in the WL Curves which came with artcut, but all my curves always come out square edged when i import it to artcut.I've even tried not going through WL Curves, but the same thing happens.I really need curves to be smooth and not jagged.There very smooth in corel but not artcut.Please help if you can.Thanks


----------



## DDSol (Oct 5, 2009)

leisure said:


> ...all my curves always come out square edged when i import it to artcut.I've even tried not going through WL Curves, but the same thing happens.I really need curves to be smooth and not jagged.


Well, when exporting to plt, go to the advanced tab of the filter dialog and enter something tiny in the "curve resolution" box. The curve resolution factor can be set to a value between 0.0 and 1.0 inch. The value can be very precise; up to eight decimal places are accepted. A setting of 0.0 results in the highest resolution, but it also greatly increases file size. A curve resolution of 0.004 inch is recommended. Enjoy smooth lines!
The reason is that plt files don't do curves at all, just straight lines. So, make those lines short and lots of them to make it look perfectly smooth.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

DDSol, thanks for explaining that. When I exported, I ve never noticed a problem even without doing that. I just exported and let it open in artcut 2009.

But on my next job, I ll try it and see how it goes, if it makes it better, well thats always a good thing


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

DDSol said:


> Well, when exporting to plt, go to the advanced tab of the filter dialog and enter something tiny in the "curve resolution" box. The curve resolution factor can be set to a value between 0.0 and 1.0 inch. The value can be very precise; up to eight decimal places are accepted. A setting of 0.0 results in the highest resolution, but it also greatly increases file size. A curve resolution of 0.004 inch is recommended. Enjoy smooth lines!
> The reason is that plt files don't do curves at all, just straight lines. So, make those lines short and lots of them to make it look perfectly smooth.


Thank you!!!Thank You!!!!Thank You!!!! That has been driving me crazy.When you told me to make short lines are you referring to my work in corel before I save it.


----------



## DDSol (Oct 5, 2009)

When Corel exports curvy curves to plt (which doesn't do curves), it cuts each curve up into smaller straight lines. The smal;ler the lines, the less you'll be able to tell that they're lines later on. For instance a circle with only a few lines is a triangle, or a square, with more, an octagon for instance, it looks more like a circle again. In this way, curves are _approximated_ by small lines and the smaller the lines, the better the approximation.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

BWDRequiem said:


> DDSol, thanks for explaining that. When I exported, I ve never noticed a problem even without doing that. I just exported and let it open in artcut 2009.
> 
> But on my next job, I ll try it and see how it goes, if it makes it better, well thats always a good thing


You say your using artcut 2009. I have 2005 is there away to upgrade.Thank you


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

It wasn t my first choice and I m sure I could manage to get something else to work. But the cutter came with artcut 2005 at first but my laptop didn t like it a whole lot. I went back and my supplier gave me the 2009 version in exchange. I know I ve seen it on ebay and my guy in Toronto sells the 2009 for 35 bucks I think


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

help -- can someone tell me where to buy the artcut 2009 cheap - friend lost the 1 cd disk of the 2 and needs to buy it since he can not locate the number 1 cd disk
thank you


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

BWDRequiem said:


> It wasn t my first choice and I m sure I could manage to get something else to work. But the cutter came with artcut 2005 at first but my laptop didn t like it a whole lot. I went back and my supplier gave me the 2009 version in exchange. I know I ve seen it on ebay and my guy in Toronto sells the 2009 for 35 bucks I think


Are you referring to Wei and if so do you know what happen to his website?????Thanks


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

No definitely not Wei, others had no problem with him. When I was trying to buy from them, the language barrier was just too much to overcome for me. He couldn t explain anything to me.

I deal directly with Benjamin at All Image Printing, similar area of town. Anytime I ve ever had questions or anything to ask, Benjamin has been solid for me or my clients that I sell his stuff to.


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

OK --- I FOUND THIS PLACE THAT SELLS ARTCUT IN CASE ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED - SINCE I DID NOT GET AN ANSWER TELLING WHERE TO LOOK - I FOUND THIS PLACE
http://www.mbkpinternational.com/artcut_sd1360_cutting_plotter.htm


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually I did, twice. Ebay has tons of them and in my last response, I said All Image Printing. But you found it, so there you go.


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry - you did not give an exact location --all image printing --- is located in canada --- since i live in the u.s. - i was hoping for something or somewhere i could order from that i didn't have to pay for the extra shipping charges to cross the border too - but thank you


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry Mark, didn t realize where you were either. The post before asked about someone that was in toronto and I was clarifying. My bad in this case. Long as you found someone is the main thing


----------

